# December Photo Competition: "Weather"



## elliot (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi!
The competition theme for December is *Weather*

The winter generally throws up more interesting weather than the summer, and in the last few days there's been bitter cold, storms and blaring sunshine - even dull arse fog can make for an interesting picture.

Obvously most things in life are going to affected by the weather in some way, but the challenge is to make the weather the subject. It also means you'll probably have to nip outside, maybe even into the fresh air, so it's potentially good for you too!

here's a flickr pool  if you're looking for inspiration, and I guess the forecast would be handy too.

Here's the rules I nabbed off last month's comp 


Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
Post up the link, not the picture.
All entries must be in by the last day of December*.
Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
If you edit the picture then tell us what you did.
Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
Voting starts on 1st January* and ends on 3rd January 2006*. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.

* date subject to change due to NYE hangovers.. does anyone object to finishing on the 2nd Jan and then doing voting til the 5th?

Thumbnails are now here: http://theskyisbig.co.uk/u75/dec05/dec.htm

good luck!
elliot


----------



## what (Dec 5, 2005)

Elliot that is to freaky I was thinking of trying to take photos along this theme only yesterday. Wierd


----------



## mauvais (Dec 5, 2005)

Cool theme, and cool examples. For anyone thinking 'but waaaa', definitely check out the Flickr pool above - loads of variety.

I'll have a go at taking some new stuff if I can think of something clever to do with this overcast Manchester crap


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2005)

Good theme, I'd imagine there will be lots of entries again!


----------



## blackadder (Dec 5, 2005)

Hurry along the snow.


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 5, 2005)

Inspired theme, well done.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 5, 2005)

Finishing on the 2nd sounds good to me. Hopefully I won't be in any fit state to finish off the thumbnails until then.


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2005)

I bet someone submits a photo of Olafur Eliasson's installation...good theme though


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 5, 2005)

and a good installation - I'd love to have a photograph of it.


----------



## ill-informed (Dec 5, 2005)

that's very wierd, the other day i thought that 'weather' would make a good theme.


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> and a good installation - I'd love to have a photograph of it.



meh! I'm not going to enter it though as it is another artists' work.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 5, 2005)

Grined teeth at Firky _another artists' work._

 theme Weather  

1st Evening Walks


----------



## mauvais (Dec 5, 2005)

We're not due any exciting developments up here - look, here's the forecast!






I don't know if this is too weak for the theme, but I quite like it. Taken yesterday:

What's So Great?

and a second, this time from the archive:

A Very English Summer

I'll leave the third until the very end because I always find something I prefer, and regret having entered too soon  

First is blended from two RAW "exposures" (hence the slight halos) with a little bit of tweaking, and the second is unedited.


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2005)

1] Pissing it down at Glastonbury


----------



## mauvais (Dec 5, 2005)

Come to think of it, I might not be about as I'm going home next week until mid-Jan; exam o'clock!

Here's my third: Foggy Paris


----------



## wiskey (Dec 5, 2005)

oh bollox  cuz i'm going to get a lot of great shots of weather from my living room huh 

i shall have to search the archives.


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2005)

This subject made me think of a set of photos I took in the winter of 1990/91 (I think) when London saw the worst snow fall in the 16 years I've lived here.

So I dug out those old photos and scanned them:

1)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Highbury Fields (original size),  (medium size, for those with slower connections)

2)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Stalactite in Seven Sisters(large),   (medium size, for those with slower connections)

This one I took a couple of weeks ago:
3)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Autumn at the park(large),   (medium size, for those with slower connections)

I like large sized photos, hence me posting both sizes.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 5, 2005)

entry 1 photosynthesis

not very adventurous i know but still i like the greens.


----------



## alef (Dec 5, 2005)

I was back visiting New Orleans for Hurricane Andrew in the 90s but didn't take any particularly interesting pictures. Whenever I next manage to return I'm sure I'll have plenty of weather-themed shots -- even if it's years from now, sadly I think the damage of Katrina will still be evident.

Anyway, for my first entry here's an old shot I took in Russia in the depth of winter:
Siberian train station


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2005)

I gotta wait model release for one of the ones I want to submit. She said her office will get back to me in a few days


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2005)

2] Ignore that.... changed my mind


----------



## franklin1777 (Dec 5, 2005)

Great choice of theme here, lost of scope. Here is my first two, taken in the recent weather. Shall have to think about a third one.

1. Night Mist 

2. Frost web


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 5, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Come to think of it, I might not be about as I'm going home next week until mid-Jan; exam o'clock!
> 
> Here's my third: Foggy Paris




that is a lovely, lovely picture....


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 5, 2005)

1) A cross section of Helvellyn  


2) Striding Edge becomes Hiding Edge 


3) Snowdon in Full Colour


----------



## ill-informed (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's one i took last week.....

Snowplough


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2005)

blimey... they're flooding in already


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2005)

franklin1777 said:
			
		

> 2. Frost web



I like that one!  Is it possible to view it in a larger size?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 6, 2005)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> that is a lovely, lovely picture....


Cheers - shot it with my shite digital compact almost exactly a year ago when I was just getting into it   

Hope I end up back there to see it again


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 6, 2005)

Here are my entries this month;

1. Storm over the River Mersey 

2. Rain on the West Kirby promenade 

3. Mist over the Mystery Park, Wavertree

edited to say none of the above has had any photoshop alterations


----------



## mauvais (Dec 6, 2005)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> 2. Rain on the West Kirby promenade
> 
> 3. Mist over the Mystery Park, Wavertree
> 
> edited to say none of the above has had any photoshop alterations


Those, especially (3), are fantastic!


----------



## franklin1777 (Dec 6, 2005)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I like that one!  Is it possible to view it in a larger size?



Slightly larger size Frost Web  

Oh and anyone that wants to see some other examples of weather you can take a look at the ones on the bbc weather site.
BBC Weather Photos


----------



## Skim (Dec 6, 2005)

Here's my first entry, taken out of a car window on the way back from Glastonbury one year:

Somerset


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2005)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> Rain on the West Kirby promenade


True Brit... wearing shorts in the rain


----------



## Addy (Dec 6, 2005)

Bah!
franklin1777 beat me to it......
but i'll enter it anyways   
Boris vs Jack


----------



## chriswill (Dec 6, 2005)

Entry number one


Over (cast)


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 7, 2005)

Number 1 this month, taken a couple of years ago at camber sands just after sunrise - couldn't quite decide whether it was going to be sunny or piss it down.

sky


----------



## Firky (Dec 7, 2005)

I can't submit this one because my bro took it, but that is me on the bike - flukey bastard got a good photo 

NOT AN ENTRY!


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 7, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> I can't submit this one because my bro took it, but that is me on the bike - flukey bastard got a good photo
> 
> NOT AN ENTRY!



christ - you've got some kahuna's doing a stoppie there.....


----------



## Firky (Dec 7, 2005)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> christ - you've got some kahuna's doing a stoppie there.....



I used to do some very silly stuff on my bike, then one day I nearly disemboweled myself on a tree. Been sensible since then, and I no longer have a bike - just a frame.


----------



## snadge (Dec 7, 2005)

entry 1 

entry 2

entry 3 took this while a storm was going on down my local beach, it's 3 long exposures of the same scene superimposed and a gothic glow action applied, so a fair bit   

firky, what frame ya got?


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 7, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> I used to do some very silly stuff on my bike, then one day I nearly disemboweled myself on a tree.



ditto. head injury.


----------



## Firky (Dec 7, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> firky, what frame ya got?



rockhopper, tis ancient.


----------



## lozmatic (Dec 7, 2005)

My first entry...

Painter with umbrella


----------



## salaryman (Dec 8, 2005)

This is the first time I've entered - an early new year's resolution!

Entry 1: The Weather Project 

Entry 2: Sunset 

Entry 3: Leicester Square 

I've edited Entry 3 by removing the colour of everything but the phone boxes.  The other two haven't been touched.


----------



## deep_thought (Dec 8, 2005)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> Here are my entries this month;
> 
> 1. Storm over the River Mersey
> 
> ...



You from liverpool too? Nice pictures. was that mist shot taken a couple of weeks back? i got one of the bombed out church in some thick as f*ck mist but the quality is crap. shoulda taken more pictures that day. pshh.

i'm feeling uninspired by mud and rain and mud. some snow would help.


----------



## Cadmus (Dec 8, 2005)

They dont' have to be taken in December tho do they? :stupid:
Tis me old one here.

Clapham Sun Inversion


----------



## lozmatic (Dec 8, 2005)

Cadmus said:
			
		

> Clapham Sun Inversion



Either that or you're an astronaut!


----------



## Firky (Dec 8, 2005)

2] Sunrise in Northumberland


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 8, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> 2] Sunrise in Northumberland



Fer Gaaaaawdes sake mon...yer coulda got rid of the post ,wires an cars!!! Jeeez!  


 *looks a bit bakky_stained 2meh???!


----------



## Firky (Dec 8, 2005)

I thought about cloning them out, but I couldn't be arsed 

its TEA NOT BACCY


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Dec 9, 2005)

On my way to work this morning

forest 

straight off the camera


----------



## deep_thought (Dec 9, 2005)

raindrops on windscreen 

abstract. or something.
photoshop used for auto-levels.


----------



## Addy (Dec 9, 2005)

second entry
clouds


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh yes deep-thought,  I like that 'raindropson windscreen' picture.  I will be checking that again come voting time.

HE


----------



## Random One (Dec 9, 2005)

entry 1: cloudy landscape


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 9, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> On my way to work this morning
> 
> forest
> 
> straight off the camera



That's just so beautiful. What settings did you use?


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 10, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> On my way to work this morning
> 
> forest
> 
> straight off the camera



man, that's a great picture. don't need to see any others this month.


----------



## alef (Dec 10, 2005)

Taken on Dartmoor:
After the rain

(Played with levels, colour balance and cropped)


----------



## marts69 (Dec 10, 2005)

First one this month

Tropical Storm (only I could fly for 13 hours for rain) 

Marts...


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 11, 2005)

Heres my 1st - Rockpool reflections, taken at Kimerage, Dorset: 

http://www.pbase.com/deepblue82/image/53388504/medium

2nd, sunset levels, taken on glastonbury tor, Somerset:

http://www.pbase.com/image/53389203/medium

3rd, Kimerage Sky, taken at Kimerage - asjustments made to increase the contrast of the foreground on photoshop:

http://www.pbase.com/deepblue82/image/53388217


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 11, 2005)

Gathering Storm 

Going Home

End of the Rainbow

Haven't messed with them. Maybes I should......


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's one:

Summer weather


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 11, 2005)

my first 
alien pirate radio broadcast


----------



## hiccup (Dec 11, 2005)

1) After the rain comes sun


----------



## hiccup (Dec 11, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> 2] Sunrise in Northumberland



This link dunt seem to be working.


----------



## alef (Dec 11, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> my first
> alien pirate radio broadcast



Those are strange clouds! I suspect you could make them more dramatic through some fiddling with the contrast of the sky, just my $.02 ...


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 11, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> Those are strange clouds! I suspect you could make them more dramatic through some fiddling with the contrast of the sky, just my $.02 ...




oops

 

gis aminit

thing is I've put all the photo up with no photoshoppery 
I did some cazy things to this picture a while back , can't find it right now but this'll do for the mo 

http://www.pbase.com/image/53420324

not an entry to the competition, just a Dr Who style thingy


----------



## ill-informed (Dec 11, 2005)

Seeing as i'm moving house next week i think i'll post my remaining entries early. Here's one i took last month at Llandrindod Wells Lake.....

Frozen Lake 


and here's one that was took just 2 minutes earlier at the same place.....

Robin


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 11, 2005)

Here is my first entry: The Gritty Reality and Risk 

Cropped and tweaked a bit.  The graffito was already there honest guv.

Hocus


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Dec 11, 2005)

withdrawn crap picture


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2005)

My 1st entry, taken earlier this year just before one of the roughest boat rides of my life: 

breakthrough 

straightened and levels tweaked slightly


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Dec 12, 2005)

another crap picture withdrawn


----------



## alef (Dec 12, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> oops
> 
> gis aminit
> 
> ...



 That's a bit heavier on the levels than I was thinking, Davros. 

Hope you don't mind, I've quickly had a fiddle with your photo:
http://www.alef.co.uk/photos/urban75/05/images/louloubelle.jpg


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 12, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> That's a bit heavier on the levels than I was thinking, Davros.
> 
> Hope you don't mind, I've quickly had a fiddle with your photo:
> http://www.alef.co.uk/photos/urban75/05/images/louloubelle.jpg



that's   
I might have a fiddle myself later


----------



## Firky (Dec 13, 2005)

Eerr, I may sit this one out as I have demolished my gallery


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Dec 13, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Eerr, I may sit this one out as I have demolished my gallery



ooooooooooooops you were warned about that JCB    

KoD


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Dec 14, 2005)

yet another crap picture withdrawn


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2005)

2nd entry: mist/clouds 

(wasn't sure if it was low clouds or mist, but never seen anything it like it before)


----------



## Firky (Dec 16, 2005)

Right, since I demolished my gallery the other night, I have to start from scratch. So I've lost some of the photos, and the links will be different. 

1] Pissing it Down at Glastonbury 

2] Girl with Sun in her Hair


----------



## Firky (Dec 16, 2005)

KeeperofDragons said:
			
		

> ooooooooooooops you were warned about that JCB
> 
> KoD



I'll just resubmit


----------



## lozmatic (Dec 16, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> 2nd entry: mist/clouds
> 
> (wasn't sure if it was low clouds or mist, but never seen anything it like it before)



Any meteorologists can explain this phenomenon???


----------



## Firky (Dec 17, 2005)

Warm air rising off the ocean or warm air meeting a cooler body of water and condensing, I'd of thought.


----------



## franklin1777 (Dec 17, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Warm air rising off the ocean or warm air meeting a cooler body of water and condensing, I'd of thought.




Yeah I think you might be right, I have seen similar on a tidal river, the river literally steams and you can get a low lying mist over the river but still be able to see over the top of it. It happens sometimes over fields as well you get a ground hugging mist.


----------



## Firky (Dec 17, 2005)

3] Makes for Stormy Weather


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's my second entry: 

Sundown Over harbour 

very slight crop

And my third entry:

Fair Weather Sailing 

Hocus


----------



## Firky (Dec 21, 2005)

bumpity.... needs more entries.


----------



## kage (Dec 21, 2005)

Gabalfa park in the fog. No post processing.


----------



## Random One (Dec 21, 2005)

2nd entry:

Indian Sky


3rd entry

Smooth Sailing


----------



## Firky (Dec 21, 2005)

I just realised; two of my photos come from songs....


----------



## wiskey (Dec 21, 2005)

second entry puddle


----------



## Dubber Dan (Dec 21, 2005)

entry one - welcome home
entry two - an hour earlier


----------



## Dubber Dan (Dec 21, 2005)

and number three - winter weather


----------



## hiccup (Dec 22, 2005)

Dubber Dan said:
			
		

> and number three - winter weather



I like this one.

I want snow, dammit!

I went out with my camera yesterday, but there was a conspicuous absence of weather in central London.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 22, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I want snow, dammit!
> 
> I went out with my camera yesterday, but there was a conspicuous absence of weather in central London.


Tell me about it, I'm waiting for snow, or wind, or something interesting to happen with the weather here.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a better quality version at home which I will link to later but this is my effort from Kings cross in september 2004


----------



## atomik (Dec 22, 2005)

After the Rain 

Golden Sunset


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 22, 2005)

links don't work^^


----------



## atomik (Dec 22, 2005)

Doh. Sorry. Adjusted permissions. Should be ok now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 22, 2005)

atomik said:
			
		

> Doh. Sorry. Adjusted permissions. Should be ok now.


yup works... nice pics


----------



## atomik (Dec 22, 2005)

Cheers


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 22, 2005)

My first entry.

1. Sunlight


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Dec 22, 2005)

Let's have a go then:

Storm City 

Storm City 2 

Plane Cloud 

Bigger versions here


----------



## salaryman (Dec 22, 2005)

Sedgley Warrior said:
			
		

> Plane Cloud


i really like this


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Dec 22, 2005)

salaryman said:
			
		

> i really like this



Fanks


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 22, 2005)

Some old ones (I'm gonna get a proper camera phone one of these days)













clickable.


----------



## Random One (Dec 22, 2005)

fractionMan said:
			
		

>




that is really lovely!


----------



## Firky (Dec 22, 2005)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Some old ones (I'm gonna get a proper camera phone one of these days)
> 
> clickable.



Pretty good quality for a camera phone. What kind is it?


----------



## silentNate (Dec 22, 2005)

_>image removed<_


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, for some heavy, heavy rain. In the meantime, here's Another Rainbow. Taken in Ireland a few years ago.


----------



## Firky (Dec 23, 2005)

top photo, hippy. this one's probably my favourite though.

some good stuff in there.


----------



## Here we go (Dec 23, 2005)

1.)





four seasons

2.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



silver clouds

3.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



windpower


----------



## Random One (Dec 23, 2005)

4 seasons is really clever


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 23, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> that is really lovely!


Thanks!



			
				Firky said:
			
		

> Pretty good quality for a camera phone. What kind is it?


It was my samsung e700 before is broke.  I think I'll get the sony w800i in january - it's 2mp and pretty good quality aparently.


----------



## deep_thought (Dec 23, 2005)

Number 2 - Mud


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks like I'm not gonna get the snow or wind I wanted, so here's my third entry: carry on regardless


----------



## Valve (Dec 23, 2005)

leba 

sarajevo cloud 

korcula set


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 24, 2005)

don't know if this really constitutes weather but the shadows from the low winter sun looked good to me.....

contrast tweeked a bit in PS and cropped a little bit...

note the carrier bag hung from the window because we don't have a fridge. stops the vermin eating it.



low winter sun


----------



## Tort (Dec 25, 2005)

Water Spout.  It's a tornado that we spotted a little way offshore on the last day of our holiday to Menorca this year.  The photo is completely unaltered.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## skydancer (Dec 25, 2005)

Tort said:
			
		

> Water Spout.  It's a tornado that we spotted a little way offshore on the last day of our holiday to Menorca this year.  The photo is completely unaltered.


Woow   

Nice picture

paula


----------



## mhendo (Dec 26, 2005)

Some great pictures this month. *Chorlton*, your pictures of Helvellyn certainly bring back memories. I lived on Ullswater for over a year, and Striding Edge was one of my favorite parts of any Lakes District walk.

Anyway, once again i failed to keep my promise to myself that i was going to go out and shoot something specifically for the competition, so i've dragged a couple out of the files. I'm only submitting two right now, though, because i'm currently in San Francisco and i'm hoping to get out with my camera in the next few days, and maybe some of the city's famous fog will provide an opportunity for me to snap another entry.

Anyway, here are the two i've chosen:

Covered - taken right after a big snowstorm here in Baltimore in February, 2003.

Breaking Through - sunlight piercing the clouds over Borrowdale, Cumbria. Taken during my sojourn there in the early nineties.

Merry Christmas, all.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 27, 2005)

last one for this month, taken on boxing day and the clouds looked great. levels tweeked in ps.

boxing day


----------



## Firky (Dec 27, 2005)

Tort said:
			
		

> Water Spout.  It's a tornado that we spotted a little way offshore on the last day of our holiday to Menorca this year.  The photo is completely unaltered.



That would scare the shit out of me.


----------



## snadge (Dec 27, 2005)

well I buggered up didn't I , entered my 3 and managed to get a cracker the other day, should have left an entry open   

NOT AN ENTRY


----------



## Tort (Dec 27, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> well I buggered up didn't I , entered my 3 and managed to get a cracker the other day, should have left an entry open
> 
> NOT AN ENTRY



That is just a phenominal piece of photography!


----------



## snadge (Dec 27, 2005)

Tort said:
			
		

> That is just a phenominal piece of photography!



thanks, it wouldn't have been apart from photoshop and a lot of advice from a forum I'm on   

tip for abysmal day photography, shoot in raw and slightly overexpose, there is more information kept in blown highlights than there is in the underexposed shadows   

original


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 27, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> well I buggered up didn't I , entered my 3 and managed to get a cracker the other day, should have left an entry open
> 
> NOT AN ENTRY



Gorgeous. You should try sending it off to one of those poster printer type websites. I'm sure it's a seller.

How big is the original and the manipulated file?


----------



## Firky (Dec 27, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> well I buggered up didn't I , entered my 3 and managed to get a cracker the other day, should have left an entry open
> 
> NOT AN ENTRY


----------



## snadge (Dec 27, 2005)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Gorgeous. You should try sending it off to one of those poster printer type websites. I'm sure it's a seller.
> 
> How big is the original and the manipulated file?



just over 70mb as a PSD, I can double the size of it by interlopating the picture double size in photoshops raw converter which would give you ba 24.2 mp picture.

for those that are interested, 3 versions of raw opened, one under exposed one normal and one over, all with different colour saturations, 3 files used as layers, creative dodging and burning between the three and flattened, and you get your finished image.

BTW thanks Firky, I feel as though I would have walked it with that, one of the best pics I've took, I was fucking soaking


----------



## hiccup (Dec 27, 2005)

Muddy Puddle


----------



## hiccup (Dec 27, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> well I buggered up didn't I , entered my 3 and managed to get a cracker the other day, should have left an entry open
> 
> NOT AN ENTRY




If you tell me which photo you'd like it to replace, I'll happily amend the thumbnails page.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 27, 2005)

The t'umbnails have been updated. 87 entries so far...


----------



## trashpony (Dec 27, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> well I buggered up didn't I , entered my 3 and managed to get a cracker the other day, should have left an entry open
> 
> NOT AN ENTRY



On dial up at home, usually too much hassle to look at this thread but I'm really glad I've seen this - it's a beautiful, beautiful photo. 

And it's made me want to dust off my pshop skills with all your talk of dodging and burning!


----------



## snadge (Dec 27, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> If you tell me which photo you'd like it to replace, I'll happily amend the thumbnails page.



I thought that you couldn't change entries but if I can I'll swop it for entry 3.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 27, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> I thought that you couldn't change entries but if I can I'll swop it for entry 3.



Well, it is Christmas


----------



## snadge (Dec 28, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Well, it is Christmas



  


merry merry


----------



## Masonic Mystery (Dec 28, 2005)

Some excellent entries so far, I've nothing in my library to compete against them, I figure i'd best get out with the camera.


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 28, 2005)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Anyway, here are the two i've chosen:
> 
> Covered - taken right after a big snowstorm here in Baltimore in February, 2003.



Nice one!


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 28, 2005)

lol The Gritty Reality and Risk   

4 days to go   I better get bizzy


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 29, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> lol The Gritty Reality and Risk
> 
> 4 days to go   I better get bizzy




The weather better get busy    

Looks out of window at boring weather


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Dec 29, 2005)

Okay after a stiff talking to from Hocus I decided to enter 2 pics

1: Snow, what fecking snow!! - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/KeeperofDragons/shades of grey/snowno.jpg

2: Misty morning at work - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v235/KeeperofDragons/shades of grey/mistymoring.jpg

KoD


----------



## Firky (Dec 29, 2005)

Our weather really is shite, init!


----------



## atomik (Dec 30, 2005)

I got another one to add to bring my total up to three   

Fair Storm

Taken on Southend sea front on Boxing Day.


----------



## Firky (Dec 30, 2005)

Southend...


----------



## mhendo (Dec 30, 2005)

atomik said:
			
		

> Fair Storm


Very nice.

Sunlight scenes in front of dark clouds always make for a moody picture.


----------



## kage (Dec 31, 2005)

Steam rising from a paper mill , taken this evening from a street behind my house. Québec.


----------



## DG55 (Dec 31, 2005)

Standing Water
http://www.unknownbeings.co.uk/photography/abstract/images/008_reflections.jpg


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ride The Wave 
Blue Bird 

_Time saver: Thumnails_










Happy new year


----------



## blackadder (Dec 31, 2005)

There are some fantastic photos this month, anyway, here is my first.


M&S


----------



## blackadder (Dec 31, 2005)

My 2nd entry is


Beach sport


----------



## Firky (Dec 31, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> My 2nd entry is
> 
> 
> Beach sport



Cool, where abouts is that?


----------



## Pingu (Dec 31, 2005)

no photoshopping etc except to reduce in size







link to pic ----> 2 meg image file 


taken with a canon 350d set to .erm automatic everything


----------



## blackadder (Dec 31, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Cool, where abouts is that?



Cheers, it was taken at Ainsdale, nr Southport.


----------



## franklin1777 (Dec 31, 2005)

Final entry from me taken just before christmas on a miserable grey winters day.

All I did to the photo was play with the levels a bit and convert it to black and white. (which virtually made no difference, given the grey day)

Rough


----------



## andrewdroid (Dec 31, 2005)

OK so here is my entry its a last minute attempt and I couldnt make up my mind which beach pic to enter ... so entered 2 ! and another rainy one 
I havent looked at any other entries yet and all 3 of mine were taken in the last 2 weeks   
first Rain on window pane. 
second Snowy beach 1 
third Snowy beach 2 
hope y'all like em
ps i cropped the window a little but beach ones are as is


----------



## lozmatic (Dec 31, 2005)

Final two...

Zoe on bridge looking cute and cold

Wind farm, Penghu.

Happy new year!


----------



## blackadder (Jan 1, 2006)

1st. Covered by mhendo


2nd.  Entry 3 by snadge


3rd. Striding Edge becomes Hiding Edge by Chorlton


----------



## hiccup (Jan 1, 2006)

103 entries so far.


----------



## Firky (Jan 1, 2006)

your thumbnails suck


----------



## hiccup (Jan 1, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> your thumbnails suck



Bugger off I've got a hangover


----------



## Firky (Jan 1, 2006)

yeah well, i've got a hangover, a come down and a sore nob. so bugger off!


----------



## hiccup (Jan 1, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> yeah well, i've got a hangover, a come down and a sore nob. so bugger off!



I hope it stings when you piss


----------



## atomik (Jan 1, 2006)

This is the best picture I've seen all year. Absolute class.


----------



## Random One (Jan 1, 2006)

atomik said:
			
		

> This is the best picture I've seen all year. Absolute class.


 it is an awesome picture!


----------



## Random One (Jan 1, 2006)

blackadder said:
			
		

> 1st. Covered by mhendo
> 
> 
> 2nd.  Entry 3 by snadge
> ...


 has voting started?


----------



## Firky (Jan 1, 2006)

i presume so but i cant be arsed to vote right now

*EVERYONE* who entered should vote imo.


----------



## lozmatic (Jan 1, 2006)

Here are my choices, hoping that the weather will get better...

1st. Sunlight, Barking_Mad
2nd. Standing Water, DG55
3rd. Covered, mhendo


----------



## andrewdroid (Jan 1, 2006)

my choices   
Steam rining from a paper mill      kage
Kimerage Sky                           tom_craggs
Autumn at the park                   Iemanja
again its difficult to choose


----------



## Firky (Jan 1, 2006)

1] reallyoldhippy - forest

2] mhendo - Covered

3] Paul Russell - Summer weather

may the ugly win


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jan 1, 2006)

My 3

1: Entry 3 - Snadge
2: Entry 1 - Pingu
3: Entry 2 - fractionMan

KoD


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 1, 2006)

1. A Very English Summer - mauvais mangue

2. Makes for Stormy Weather - Firky

3. Rockpool reflections - tom_craggs


----------



## Random One (Jan 1, 2006)

1.rockpool reflections-tom_craggs

2.entry 3-snadge

3.Going Home-lizzieloo


----------



## Random One (Jan 1, 2006)

after the votes are in for this month's comp--wil there be a "photo of 2005" thread? with all the winning entries of the year?


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 1, 2006)

Votes:

1. Covered - mhendo
2. Rain on the West Kirby promenade - disco_dave_2000
3. Winter weather - Dubber Dan

Edit: actually I'll remove that. Someone might actually read it. Bit mean!


----------



## franklin1777 (Jan 1, 2006)

Here are my votes.

1. Makes for stormy weather - Firky

Love it very atmospheric.

2. Fair Storm - atomik

Reminds me of something you might see in a horror film, very cinema.

3. Rain on the West Kirby Prom - disco_dave_200

Love this for the shear simplicity of it all.

Also liked A very english summer, leicester square, forest and standing water.


----------



## atomik (Jan 1, 2006)

1. Snadge - Entry 3 

2. Firky - Makes For Stormy Weather 

3. Mhendo - Covered


----------



## salaryman (Jan 1, 2006)

1. covered - mhendo
2. entry 3 - snadge
3. raindrops on windscreen - deep_thought

props:
summer weather - paul russell
the gritty reality and risk - hocus eye
plane cloud - sedgley warrior


----------



## Wookey (Jan 1, 2006)

Please can I vote for:

A) Storm over the Mersey

B) Summer Weather

C) Stalagtite

Fankoo.


----------



## salaryman (Jan 1, 2006)

atomik said:
			
		

> 1. Snadge - Entry 2


you mean entry 3?


----------



## hiccup (Jan 1, 2006)

1) Foggy Paris - mauvais mangue

2) forest - reallyoldhippy

3) Striding Edge becomes Hiding Edge - Chorlton

Also really liked: Summer Weather - Paul Russell, Mud - deep_thought, Fair Storm - atomik, Steam rising from a paper mill - kage, Standing Water - DG55. 

Excellent entries this month, one of my favourites so far.


----------



## snadge (Jan 1, 2006)

makes for stormy weather- firky

great use of foreground blur, crop tighter maybe


summer weather-paul russell

do you know him, seems like it,  great photo



rockpool reflections-tom_craggs, so tranquil

great entries this month


----------



## dirtysanta (Jan 2, 2006)

1. Snadge - Entry 3
2. Tort - Waterspout
3. Firky - makes for storm weather


----------



## kakuma (Jan 2, 2006)

1. stormy weather - firky
2. entry3 snadge
3. english summer - mauvais

fucking excellent pictures


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 2, 2006)

1. Covered - mhendo
2. summer weather - Paul Russell
3. Stormy weather - Firky


----------



## chriswill (Jan 2, 2006)

1. Entry 3 - Snadge

2. Forsest - reallyoldhippy

3. Covered - mhendo.


All very good this month.


----------



## Addy (Jan 2, 2006)

1st - Entry 1 : Pingu 

2nd - Entry Two : fractionMan

3rd - puddle : wiskey

This would have been my first choice - Entry 3 : snadge 
..but i think you went over the top with the photoshoppery (just my opinion like) Still a damn good photo


----------



## mauvais (Jan 2, 2006)

1. Covered - mhendo

2. Entry 3 - snadge

3. Summer Weather - Paul Russell

Sorry, I don't think I can do the adding up this time as I've only got sporadic internet access for the next two weeks or so. If you want to use the sheet from last time though, feel free.


----------



## snadge (Jan 2, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> This would have been my first choice - Entry 3 : snadge
> ..but i think you went over the top with the photoshoppery (just my opinion like) Still a damn good photo



I agree but I'm useless at photoshop, I'm still learning the prog, I can only get better.


----------



## deep_thought (Jan 2, 2006)

1. Entry 1 - Pingu

2. Standing Water - DG55

3. Snowy beach 1 - andrewdroid


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 2, 2006)

1st Sunlight - Barking_Mad
2nd Leicester Square - salaryman 
3rd Fair Storm - atomik _(ukhippy.com draws the eye away from main focus. Make smaller ) _


----------



## sovietpop (Jan 2, 2006)

With so many excellent photos, once again its hard making a choice. I went for the ones that gave me an emotional response-

1. forest 'really old hippy' (I love this photo)
2. Sunlight barking mad
3. covered mhendo


but on another day, I might have picked any of the following, lighthouse snadge, siberian train station alef, a very english summer mauvais mangue,someset skim, summerweather paul russell, muddy puddle hiccup
fairstorm atomik, Steam rining from a paper mill kage, standing water d315 & Rain on the West Kirby, promenade .looked good but the big version wouldn't load on to my computer.

excellent entries this month


----------



## Here we go (Jan 2, 2006)

siberian train station - alef
highbury fields - iemanja
frozen lake - ill-informed

Tough to pick from there were tons of good uns


----------



## alef (Jan 2, 2006)

1st mhendo covered -- stunning photo, very stylish
2nd atomik Fair Storm -- great lighting and contrast
3rd Here we go four seasons -- like the concept


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 2, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't think I can do the adding up this time as I've only got sporadic internet access for the next two weeks or so. If you want to use the sheet from last time though, feel free.


I'm not too sure how to use mauvais's sheet, but i'll give the adding up a go if no other takers...  voting ends tomorrow at midnight doesn't it?


----------



## wiskey (Jan 2, 2006)

sky - Robster970

Painter with umbrella - lozmatic

Summer weather - Paul Russell


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 2, 2006)

1 Frozen Lake - ill-informed
2 Storm over the River Mersey - disco_dave_2000
3 forest - reallyoldhippy

So many to choose from again! I also really liked dubber dan's welcome home, mhendo's covered and hocus eye's sundown over harbour.


----------



## indicate (Jan 3, 2006)

1.  Covered- mhendo
2.  Entry 3 - Snadge
3.  Summer Weather - Paul Russell


----------



## mhendo (Jan 3, 2006)

Some great entries. As usual, i'd like to vote for at least ten pictures, but need to narrow it down to three.

*1. Entry 3 - Snadge* 

I debated a bit over this choice, because i thought that there was a bit much photoshopping in this one. I have nothing against photoshopping, but i just thought that in this case the clouds looked a little too dark for a realistic effect.

Of course, it's possible that i only noticed this because *Snadge* was honest enough to show us the original, so i felt that i shouldn't penalize such a great photo. Also, as something of a Photoshop novice, i want to know how to use the program with such good effect.  

*2. Fair Storm - atomik*. 

I'm a sucker for pictures with bright sunlight in front of a brooding sky.

*3. Mist over Mystery Park - disco_dave_2000* 

Nice mood in this shot.


Great entries everyone.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2006)

I've been totting up votes as they come in, but my connection is really playing up tonight (can only get online for 30 secs at a time before it goes down  ) so is everyone ok if results come in tomorrow morning? Unless someone else fancies a bit of adding 

edit: ignore me, having an illiterate day today


----------



## snadge (Jan 3, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've been totting up votes as they come in, but my connection is really playing up tonight (can only get online for 30 secs at a time before it goes down  ) so is everyone ok if results come in tomorrow morning? Unless someone else fancies a bit of adding



is tonight at midnight the last votes?

any one posted on general yet about it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> is tonight at midnight the last votes?
> 
> any one posted on general yet about it?


  no it doesn't... just reread the OP, think we're going til the 5th this month it says at the bottom... ignore me  

haven't seen anything in general yet.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 3, 2006)

> haven't seen anything in general yet.


elliot job   

*Done *


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 3, 2006)

My votes are as follows:

1
Entry 3
snadge

2
raindrops on windscreen
deep_thought


3
Snowplough
ill-informed


I changed my mind several times over these votes.  There are just so many excellent photographs this month.  It was an superb choice of title.

Hocus Eye


----------



## dozzer (Jan 3, 2006)

1st -  Entry 3 - snadge

2nd - Fair Storm - Atomic

3rd - Carry on regardless - BiddlyBee

though I loved so many of them!!


----------



## gsv (Jan 3, 2006)

1 - Standing Water (DG55)
2 - Rain on the West Kirby promenade (disco_dave_2000)
3 - Somerset (Skim)

And thanks all for giving me a moment to contemmplate beauty 


GS(v)


----------



## what (Jan 3, 2006)

1. Snowy beach  ------Andrewdroid
2. Mist over the mystery park ----------Disco Dave 2000
3. Forest --------------Really old Hippy


----------



## Dubber Dan (Jan 3, 2006)

As always some great entries but I' finally managed to get it down to 3

1. Tort - Water spout
2. Chorlton - Striding Edge becomes Hiding Edge

3. mauvais mangue - A Very English Summer

But a mention to snadge - Entry 3 - for a superb photo but a wee bit too much photoshoppery for me (although much better than I could do, so would be interested in this other forum you get tips from  )


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 4, 2006)

1) Covered - mhendo - Captures the essence of the competition I think. 

2) Mist over the Mystery Park, Wavertree - disco_dave_2000 - Beautiful 

3) forest - reallyoldhippy - couldn't not really, fantastic I thought. 

I also really liked 'Makes for Stormy Weather' - Firky. Summer Weather and Tort's waterspout were also excellent enteries bearing in mind the subject.


----------



## girasol (Jan 4, 2006)

I've changed my mind a few times too:

1) Pissing it down in Glastonbury - Firky

2) Leicester Square - salaryman

3) Entry 1 - pingu

'Summer Weather', 'Rockpool Reflections', 'Robin' and 'Frozen Lake' caught my eye too.  So did 'Makes for Stormy Weather'.

'Entry 3' by snage is absolutely stunning!   (but also agreed about the photoshop comment)


----------



## snadge (Jan 4, 2006)

> although much better than I could do, so would be interested in this other forum you get tips from



The forum is the retouching one on dpreview.com, very helpful people and extremely skilled, some more than others.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 4, 2006)

I'd like to vote for all of them please.


Somerset - Skim.
Standing Water - DG55.
Snadge - Entry 3.


----------



## Dubber Dan (Jan 4, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> The forum is the retouching one on dpreview.com, very helpful people and extremely skilled, some more than others.


Nice one, I'll take a looksie


----------



## exosculate (Jan 4, 2006)

Disappointed because i had a couple of lovely shots for this - and new year and all that stopped me getting my shit together to post em.

Anyway here are the votes from me

First - *Snowy beach 2 - andrewdroid* - I just love the abstracted nature of this shot. Wonderfully framed and with lovely form and curved shape. Very understated. Nice blended colouration too.

Second - *Steam rining from a paper mill - kage* - Nightshots are difficult to do. Some effort has been put into this and I like the juxtaposition of snow and steam - with the lights poking out. Lovely almost sepia like colour. Would like to see a bigger shot of this.

Third - *Rain on the West Kirby promenade - disco_dave_2000* - Excellent curves moving off to a vanishing point. Evoking ordinary yet private moments. Shadows of the couple on the wet ground add somehow to the privacy of the moment. Like it


----------



## Skim (Jan 4, 2006)

1) really old hippy, forest
2) mhendo, covered
3) disco_dave_2000, Rain on the West Kirby promenade


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2006)

what said:
			
		

> 1. Snowy beach  ------Andrewdroid
> 2. Mist over the mystery park ----------Disco Dave 2000
> 3. Forest --------------Really old Hippy


Snowy beach 1 or 2?


----------



## gnashers (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been a bit of a lurker on the photo comp for a while so I've decided it's time to place my votes

1. Breaking -Through mhendo

2. forest - reallyoldhippy

3. Covered - mhendo

Isn't it funny how bad weather makes good photo's


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 5, 2006)

Ahh i forgot to enter my other two photos.... ah well ill get my arse in gear for this months!

The results of the Barking_Mad jury.........



> 1. Entry 3  - Snadge. Superb photo, say no more
> 
> 2. Makes for Stormy Weather - Firky. Lovely b&w
> 
> 3. Covered  - Mendho. Simple but very effective.



Lots of great photos, the standard is definately increasing!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've been totting up votes as they come in, but my connection is really playing up tonight (can only get online for 30 secs at a time before it goes down  ) so is everyone ok if results come in tomorrow morning? Unless someone else fancies a bit of adding


 ok, got the right day this time (voting ends tonight)... but now got no connection at home, so can people hold out until tomorrow morning?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2006)

ok, finally got connection back, the results:

*first:* snadge - entry 3
*second:* mhende - Covered
*third: *reallyoldhippy - forest

cannae do the linky thing mauvais did, but i'll post breakdown in a min.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2006)

*Author* Title (votes)
*snadge*	entry 3	(37)
*mhendo*	Covered	(34)
*reallyoldhippy*	forest	(18)
*Firky	*Makes for Stormy Weather (17)
*Paul Russell	*Summer weather (10)
*atomik*	Fair Storm (9)
*DG55	*Standing Water (9)
*Pingu*	Entry 1	(9)
*Barking_Mad*	Sunlight (8)
*disco_dave_2000*	Rain on the West Kirby promenade (7)
*disco_dave_2000*	Storm over the River Mersey (5)
*disco_dave_2000*	Mist over the Mystery Park, Wavertree (5)
*kage*	Steam ringing from a paper mill	(5)
*mauvais mangue*	A Very English Summer (5)
*tom_craggs	* Rockpool reflections (5)
*Tort	* Water Spout (5)
*andrewdroid	* Snowy beach 1 (4)
*Chorlton	* Striding Edge becomes Hiding Edge	(4)
*ill-informed*	Frozen Lake	(4)
*salaryman	*Leicester Square (4)
*Skim	*Somerset (4)
*alef	*Siberian train station	(3)
*andrewdroid	*Snowy beach 2	(3)
*deep_thought*	raindrops on windscreen	(3)
*Firky*	Pissing it Down at Glastonbury	(3)
*fractionMan	*Entry 2	(3)
*mauvais mangue*	Foggy Paris	(3)
*mhendo	*Breaking Through	(3)
*Robster970*	sky	(3)
*Iemanja*	Highbury Fields	(2)
*lozmatic	*Painter with umbrella	(2)
*tom_craggs*	Kimerage Sky	(2)
*BiddlyBee*	carry on regardless	(1)
*Dubber Dan	*winter weather	(1)
*Here we go	*four seasons	(1)
*Iemanja*	Stalactite in Seven Sisters	(1)
*Iemanja*	Autumn at the park	(1)
*ill-informed*	Snowplough	(1)
*lizzieloo	*Going Home	(1)
*wiskey	*puddle	(1)

45 people entered 103 photos in total.
41 people voted, 11 of which didn't enter.

erm.. think that's it, congrats snadge


----------



## chriswill (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats matey,

Looking forward to the next topic, hope its a good un aswell.




(on a side note I am experiancing massive deja vu)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2006)

chriswill said:
			
		

> (on a side note I am experiancing massive deja vu)


deja vu


----------



## chriswill (Jan 6, 2006)

The feeling you have been here before.

A glitch in the matrix.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2006)

chriswill said:
			
		

> The feeling you have been here before.
> 
> A glitch in the matrix.


eh? even more confused now


----------



## chriswill (Jan 6, 2006)

erm......
Its kind of hard to explain.

Have you ever had the feeling that you are experiencing a certain situation for a second time, even though you cannot remember it happening the first time.


Wiki entry


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Jan 6, 2006)

According to so and so, in French Deja Vu literally translates into something like "already seen" or "seen before". I thought everyone got it sometimes. According to my psychology graduate girlfriend, if I remember correctly, neurologists believe that it's because of a difference in the time taken to process the sensory information in two seperate parts of the brain, or something. I think your subconscious processes it before the conscious part of your brain processes it, so by the time you realise what's going on in a certain situation, your brain has already processed it, so you think you remember being there before. Or something.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 6, 2006)

chriswill said:
			
		

> erm......
> Its kind of hard to explain.
> 
> Have you ever had the feeling that you are experiencing a certain situation for a second time, even though you cannot remember it happening the first time.


I know what deja vu is, I was just confused as to what was making you feel it... no matter.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations snadge! Amazing photo.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 6, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I know what deja vu is, I was just confused as to what was making you feel it... no matter.




Sorry, had been drinking last night.

I was getting deja vu as I was typing my post, so i felt the need just to let people know.

I will stay off the brandy in future.


----------



## snadge (Jan 6, 2006)

well thanks to everyone that voted for me.

As to the photoshopping I agree with the comments that have been posted, I took the photo on a abysmal day and although the original is a powerful image I felt that it was missing something, so I give it a bash.

I'm a novice at photoshop so, with practise I can only get better, this is a work in progress so the finished one may be different again.

If I use photoshop on any image I will always list what I have done though.

I think it only fair....


Is there a list of the competition themes so I don't start one that may have been done, I have a couple of ideas


----------



## hiccup (Jan 6, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> Is there a list of the competition themes so I don't start one that may have been done, I have a couple of ideas



http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/entries.html



EDIT: Actually, that's not all of them, but you can see the themes if you click on the thumbnails here:

http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/thumbs.html


----------



## snadge (Jan 6, 2006)

cheers hiccup


----------



## alef (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats Snadge!

Here's the most complete list I know of:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/sitemap.html


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I did think this was an  Photo competition not a Photoshop competition!

So it ok to retouch Images, Levels n so on.  Other then change to 72 dpi

Was the hole point photo competitionof to gain more skills in photography and not have software fix errors?


----------



## alef (Jan 6, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> I did think this was an  Photo competition not a Photoshop competition!
> 
> So it ok to retouch Images, Levels n so on.  Other then change to 72 dpi
> 
> Was the hole point photo competitionof to gain more skills in photography and not have software fix errors?



It's an interesting debate. But I like how the rules work now -- we have to say if there's major photoshopping (as Snadge very clearly did) and then it's up to the voters to decide. I suspect if it hadn't been (known to be) heavily manipulated then it would have won overwhelmingly, rather than just beat mhendo's beautiful shot.

It's not surprising that "weather" is the theme to win with lots of photoshopping since many of the entries were about texture.


----------



## Skim (Jan 6, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> I did think this was an  Photo competition not a Photoshop competition!
> 
> So it ok to retouch Images, Levels n so on.  Other then change to 72 dpi
> 
> Was the hole point photo competitionof to gain more skills in photography and not have software fix errors?




Mastery of Photoshop  _is_ a photography skill, imo. Snadge has been been upfront about what he did to the original photo, and he's done a really good job with it – why shouldn't he win the competition?

This isn't turning into some kind of Photoshop competition. Most people haven't Photoshopped their images that much – as far as I can see, heavily manipulated photos aren't the norm in this competition, so I don't see what there is to worry about.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I did say but didn't type   this not an attack on Snadge. 

How much retouching Image is ok till  it not the origin image.

So all this time I could have retouch my Images   I didn't think that was apart of it. 
you take your shot then that No editing.

When did rules change ?


----------



## Skim (Jan 6, 2006)

From the rules:



> If you edit the picture then tell us what you did



That line has always been in the rules as long as I can remember. There is nothing to specify the extent to which you can manipulate images – as long as people are honest about how much retouching they've done, there shouldn't be a problem.

Photoshop editing is part and parcel of digital photography. Images are retouched and enhanced all the time. To say you shouldn't edit photos after taking them is a bit limiting. I mean, what about cropping? Sometimes an image can be changes dramatically by cropping it.

Before I submit an image to the competition, I'll often do something like auto levels and a crop at the very least. I can't imagine not using Photoshop – it makes my photos look the best they can. I don't think that's worth mentioning when I submit photos, because it's pretty routine.


----------



## alef (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't think the rules have ever changed, I always remember them saying "if you edit the picture then tell us what you did" or words close to that effect. Guess the issue arrises when it's felt the image has changed from being a slightly manipulated photograph into a piece of graphics, but that's up to the voters rather than any rules.

On the whole I don't think heavily photoshopped images have done well in these competitions. At the other extreme, this shot managed to win the abstruse theme of "palimpsest":
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/comp017.html


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 6, 2006)

Photoshoppery has always been allowed on this competition as evidenced by the reference in the competition rules to saying if you had done any then discribe it.  I tend to crop my pictures a bit but am not into manipulating them in a major way but if someone wants to, I see no problems.

Perhaps it would be fun to have another competition where the result is produced by 'photoshopping' and where the original untouched image is presented alongside the finished project.  

No I am not volunteering to run this as it is not really my 'bag' .  There are already 2 competitions a month running in any case so it would have to be a very occasional event or even a one-off.

Hocus


----------



## girasol (Jan 6, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> I did think this was an  Photo competition not a Photoshop competition!
> 
> So it ok to retouch Images, Levels n so on.  Other then change to 72 dpi
> 
> Was the hole point photo competitionof to gain more skills in photography and not have software fix errors?



I'm not a big fan of super photoshopped images, I like as little manipulation as possible, but obviously that's a personal preference - and I tend not to vote for images I feel look overdone...  Still, that shouldn't stop people from entering whatever they like, as long as the manipulations used are noted.

Having said that, snadge's photo was quite amazing...  I can also only admire people who can Photoshop.  I only have access to PaintShopPro, but even then I mainly use the One step photo fix/clarify sparingly... as well as cropping.  I'd definetely like to learn Photoshop!


----------



## sovietpop (Jan 6, 2006)

Seeing the Jeff Wall exibition at the Tate Modern completely revised the way I think about using photoshop in photography. Now I see it as another tool to use alongside my camera. Pictures are always manipulated in some way or another.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 6, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Mastery of Photoshop  _is_ a photography skill, imo. Snadge has been been upfront about what he did to the original photo, and he's done a really good job with it – why shouldn't he win the competition?
> 
> This isn't turning into some kind of Photoshop competition. Most people haven't Photoshopped their images that much – as far as I can see, heavily manipulated photos aren't the norm in this competition, so I don't see what there is to worry about.



Couldn't agree more. I have no problem with Snadges image because the reason why it was an amazing photo was because it was a superb bit of photography...nothing to do with photoshop, photoshop can't turn a bad photo into a good one IMO.

Edited to add congratulations Snage, certainly was a superb photo.


----------



## Dubber Dan (Jan 6, 2006)

Well done snadge!!  In fact well done everyone


----------



## Addy (Jan 6, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> I did think this was an  Photo competition not a Photoshop competition!
> 
> So it ok to retouch Images, Levels n so on.  Other then change to 72 dpi
> 
> Was the hole point photo competitionof to gain more skills in photography and not have software fix errors?



I do agree with Dyslexic1
How much Photoshoppery is O.K?
Removing noise, resizing and croping and maybe adjusting RGB settings should be the set limits... no?

No offence or disrespect to Snadge for his great photo, and his photshop work, but where does this end... vectors?


----------



## alef (Jan 6, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> I do agree with Dyslexic1
> How much Photoshoppery is O.K?
> Removing noise, resizing and croping and maybe adjusting RGB settings should be the set limits... no?
> 
> No offence or disrespect to Snadge for his great photo, and his photshop work, but where does this end... vectors?



The limits are set by how people vote. I do actually agree that Snadge's image, though impressive, is overly manipulated -- so I didn't vote for it. But the voting majority disagreed, and are clearly happy with it, so be it.


----------



## snadge (Jan 6, 2006)

well, never thought that picture would cause as much discussion.

here's my take on it, what do people think of Ansell Adams' photos?

he was darkroom manipulator  


the way I look at the issue, especially with my winning image is that even though the picture is exposed correctly it looked bland and washed out , this was nothing to do with my technique but the type of day in question, yes I could have waited for a day that would bring the colours out but I wouldn't of had the storm would I, so you take your chance and end up with the picture that you planned for. I knew I would have to do something to make it "special".

I usually never photoshop my pictures and here we come to another little thing, I use raw so have to use a raw converter, with raw the camera will pass up it's sharprning and saturation alogorithms to give the photographer manual control over these.

So with a raw image all I usually do when converting is sharpen and saturate a little, just as the camera would do if I used jpeg.;

do people think that would be too much?


I look upon photoshop and the Ilk as my digital darkroom just as Ansell looked at a scene with how he would manipulate it in his darkroom....


But I will always say what I have done so people know, then they make their choice


----------



## snadge (Jan 6, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> I did think this was an  Photo competition not a Photoshop competition!
> 
> So it ok to retouch Images, Levels n so on.  Other then change to 72 dpi
> 
> Was the hole point photo competitionof to gain more skills in photography and not have software fix errors?



there was no error in the original? just a terrible day,


----------



## exosculate (Jan 6, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> The limits are set by how people vote. I do actually agree that Snadge's image, though impressive, is overly manipulated -- so I didn't vote for it. But the voting majority disagreed, and are clearly happy with it, so be it.




Thats why I didn't vote for it. It is a nice image though. It would almost certainly be rejected in a real photography competition in my view.


----------



## franklin1777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Well done snadge, Great image even though I didnt vote for it.

As for the photo shop debate, surely it is ok to adjust levels and improve thing slightly. The rules state you have to say what you did to it and if it turns out someone did a lot of photoshoppery then voters should see the original as snadge showed us. Then it is up to the voters to decide whether the photoshopping completed an already brilliant photo or whether it created an entirely new photo and was more about IT skills than photography skills.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 6, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Thats why I didn't vote for it. It is a nice image though. It would almost certainly be rejected in a real photography competition in my view.



What the fuck is a "real" photography competition? Do you need a prize? For it to be run by a third party rather than the peple that take part?

Like alef said, if people don't like a picture, for whatever the reason, they don't have to vote for it. The majority did like it. The people have spoken. I have no problem with that. I still have free choice to vote as I like. 

I'd much rather take part in a competition where any rules were formed by general consensus, rather than arbitrarily imposed.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 6, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> What the fuck is a "real" photography competition? Do you need a prize? For it to be run by a third party rather than the peple that take part?
> 
> Like alef said, if people don't like a picture, for whatever the reason, they don't have to vote for it. The majority did like it. The people have spoken. I have no problem with that. I still have free choice to vote as I like.
> 
> I'd much rather take part in a competition where any rules were formed by general consensus, rather than arbitrarily imposed.



spot on.


----------



## atomik (Jan 6, 2006)

Perhaps black and white photographs shouldn't be allowed in 'real' photography competitions since the scene has clearly been manipulated to drain it of colour. Come to think of it, polarizers are certainly out. I'm pretty sure that ultra-wide angle lenses are questionable as well, due to the severe persepective distortion they can introduce.


----------



## girasol (Jan 6, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> spot on.



two spots on!   

It's all down to personal taste... And we make the rules!


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree that the best snadge won because the vast majority of the people voted for him, photoshop or no photoshop.

I can't help but feel that bashing exosculate is missing the point a bit though. There are probably quite a few "competitions" that would have rejected the entry because it wasn't "real". 

More the fool them for being shortsighted. It's probably why we're all here showing each other our stuff, whether we've pissed around with it in PS or not. So good on us for being mint.


----------



## atomik (Jan 6, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I agree that the best snadge won because the vast majority of the people voted for him, photoshop or no photoshop.


S'not like he wasn't up-front about it.


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 6, 2006)

atomik said:
			
		

> S'not like he wasn't up-front about it.



exactly....i reckon all of us are.

point is, it doesn't fookin matter does it.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 6, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> What the fuck is a "real" photography competition? Do you need a prize? For it to be run by a third party rather than the peple that take part?
> 
> Like alef said, if people don't like a picture, for whatever the reason, they don't have to vote for it. The majority did like it. The people have spoken. I have no problem with that. I still have free choice to vote as I like.
> 
> I'd much rather take part in a competition where any rules were formed by general consensus, rather than arbitrarily imposed.




I think what I said was very clear. A magazine competition is likely to reject highly photoshopped work.

What has what people voted for got to do with me expressing an opinion? Very strange.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 6, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I can't help but feel that bashing exosculate is missing the point a bit though. There are probably quite a few "competitions" that would have rejected the entry because it wasn't "real".




Thanks Robster - thats all I was saying.


----------



## lozmatic (Jan 7, 2006)

i didn't particularly like snadge's pic because of the photoshopping and the shot itself (yet another shot of a big wave hittin' ground).

but if the majority liked it, with all the photohsopping and all, then therefore merits to be the winner. in this context my own opinion is of less value than that of the collective - which is fair enough, given the nature of this competion and community too.

what would be an alternative way to choose the winner? perhaps have an expert come in a choose for us? that would suck. i actually enjoy the voting. it's more fun than elections! an possibly as controversial 

i think the rules work fine just as the are.


----------



## Masonic Mystery (Jan 7, 2006)

This community  has a good method for their competitions, all entries are anonymous until after the results and voting is done by a rating system, so you rate each pic.


----------



## snadge (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm happy with the rules as they are, I mentioned the processes that I had done and took my chance   


I'm glad that the picture provoked as much debate, it's one of the reasons I let hiccup change an entry when he offered.

I ask one question though, if I shot on 35mm film and had entered that picture, would the divide still exist, I say this because everything that was done to that picture could have been done in a darkroom as well.   

food for thought.

BTW I *will always* state what I have done with photoshop, then other people can take that into account.

I'ts the first pic I've entered that's photoshopped ( apart from the one it replaced)


----------



## alef (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm glad you won with that pic, Snadge, since it generated some healthy debate. Even though Photoshop tricks can be done in the darkroom, the issue is really about to what extent should we manipulate -- and with Photoshop it's so much easier and slicker that if feels easier to cross the line, although I'm never sure where that line is...





			
				Masonic Mystery said:
			
		

> This community  has a good method for their competitions, all entries are anonymous until after the results and voting is done by a rating system, so you rate each pic.



That's an interesting idea. I'd like to say that I vote on just the picture, but I have at times avoiding voting for previous winners. Focusing solely on the pics and having a rating system would be good. But, that would be a bit tricky to implement, and we already have a system that works and everyone is used to.


----------

